# Necromunda Psyker



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently painted up this old Psyker. He's an older GW mini, meant to join Necromunda gangs as a freebooter (there were rules for him accidentally getting possessed mid combat and becoming a super powered force that wants to kill us all).

I threw him up on CMON just to see how he does.

Anyway, here he is:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the use of a smaller palette. I find the giant chaos skull ring to be verging on too large, so restrained colours add a much needed feeling of realism and subtlety to counteract it.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Your blending is fantastic! I especially like the face detail, Good work!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I loved Necromunda when it was out and about! 

You've done a really good job with this mini, the blending is fantastic. 

Rev

PS - I can't give you any more rep till i've spread it around a bit... sorry


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Superb work dude!

Your blending is excellent. The understated palette is definitely 'less is more'

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the use of a smaller palette. I find the giant chaos skull ring to be verging on too large, so restrained colours add a much needed feeling of realism and subtlety to counteract it.


Hm... well understated. I also find that if the head of the staff is more than one third of the mini, it just looks a little big. And any time you see a mini with seven skulls on it, well... you know it is the 40k universe.

Thanks. I think you got what I was going for on this. I painted the face first, and really wanted it to be the focal point of the mini. Normally, I'd try some kind of jewel effect on the top of a staff, but this one needed to be toned down a lot.


----------

